# Preseason Game #8 (10/26): Denver Nuggets @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Denver Nuggets (3-2) @ L.A. Lakers (4-3)










*Honda Center, Anaheim, CA*

Date: Thursday, October 26th
Time: 7:00 pm



 Starters
 <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">








S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">








K. Bryant </td><td align="center" valign="top">








L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">








L. Odom</td><td align="center" valign="top">








A. Bynum</td></tr></tbody> </table> ​ <table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">








A. Miller</td><td align="center" valign="top">








E. Smith</td><td align="center" valign="top">








C. Anthony</td><td align="center" valign="top">








K. Martin</td><td align="center" valign="top">








. Nene</td></tr></tbody></table>

Bench
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">








D. Green</td><td align="center" valign="top">








M. Evans</td><td align="center" valign="top">








S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">








J. Farmar</td><td align="center" valign="top">








R. Turiaf</td><td align="center" valign="top">








B. Cook</td> </tr></tbody> </table> ​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">








L. Kleiza</td><td align="center" valign="top">








E. Boykins</td><td align="center" valign="top">








R. Evans</td><td align="center" valign="top">








E. Najera</td><td align="center" valign="top">








A. Carter</td><td align="center" valign="top">








J. Sampson</td><td align="center" valign="top">








D. Johnson</td> </tr></tbody> </table> 

*Upcoming Games

*​ October 31st - vs.







- TNT

 November 1st - @







- KCAL​ 
 November 3rd - vs.







- ESPN​ 
 November 5th - @







- KCAL

November 7th - @







- FSN

November 8th - @







- KCAL​


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I don't think Kobe is expected to play but I put him in there anyways.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hopefully Kobe uses his jesus powers to help us win this game.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

hahah yeah man...if he uses his jesus powers well go 81-1


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Hopefully Kobe uses his jesus powers to help us win this game.


:rofl:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

This is a win!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm encouraged by Bynum's stats against the Suns. I'm looking to see if he can be consistant...or maybe even elevate his game another notch. It should be interesting!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I really hope Kobe plays in this game. We need him back in the lineup to get himself and our support cast ready for playing with #24. I was impressed with Bynum last game and that is saying something. I also would really like to see Vlad get more minutes and shoot the ball better.

I hope I wont have to wait until opening night.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe will not play in this game and PJ is not even making the trip.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i hope our starting group will be as follows (at least for the phoenix game)

- smush
- kobe
- luke
- lamar
- andrew

i'd like to start luke because it'll be kobe's first game, he's bound to be rusty. we're probably gonna have to play more team ball.. and luke is able to distribute the ball well. plus lamar playing power forward isn't a problem since it's phoenix we're talking about here.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Looks like I am going to this game too A friend called me up about an hour ago and offered me a ticket!

Lets go AB17 !!!!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

awsome..hope they could be over 500 for the preseason....Go lakeshow


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> Looks like I am going to this game too A friend called me up about an hour ago and offered me a ticket!
> 
> Lets go AB17 !!!!


 Have fun! Be sure to give us a report on the players from your perspective (its always different from people at the game).


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Assuming nothing changes with the baseball game I'm gonna go ahead and watch this game :sigh:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Assuming nothing changes with the baseball game I'm gonna go ahead and watch this game :sigh:


 I'm actually enjoying this game. Well not anymore.. SS can't jump


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Thoughts on Kobe wincing in pain during practice today?


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

dam way to start the game with 3 3pts.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Come on Vladi.. Anyone remember the barrage of lobs Denver put on us last season? It's happening again. :laugh:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lookin' good!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Come on Vladi.. Anyone remember the barrage of lobs Denver put on us last season? It's happening again.


Maybe Vlade is this year's Kwame. (That is not a good thing)


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

damn, bynum has 5 points already... easy points too.


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

Playing some good defense even though the game has been sloppy at times. And this is one of the first preseason games ive seen where they shot well early.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Vladimir is getting *****splapped on both sides of the ball.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Who hit the first 3 3s you guys are talking about?
Whats the score?
Anyone can do pbp??


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

I think Odom, Sasha, and Vlad all hit one three. Right now the score is 24-21 Lakers


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Steez said:


> Who hit the first 3 3s you guys are talking about?
> Whats the score?
> Anyone can do pbp??


I believe it was Odom, Sasha and Radmanovic.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

1st Quarter Thoughts:

Sasha: A tid bit sloppy as the PG, but has obviously improved. Great confidence on his jumpshot, with quick release. Quick hands and feet on defense.

Evans: Good movement and awareness on defense. Not much on offense

Radman: Looks like absolute crap. Still doesn't have his shot, and his taking bad shots on top of that.

Lamar: Nice fast start. Now he's letting the other guys take over. During the season, Lamar will remain assertive.

Bynum: Completely ruling *** right now. He will play very well this season, I'm telling you.

Another lob giving up!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Andre Miller is a fatass.. lol


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

11 points for bynum and 1st quarter isn't even over.. go for 82!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

32-29 Lakers nearing the end of the 1st Quarter.

Like I mentioned in another thread, Bynum is a seven footer with offensive skills thanks to Kareem (and his own determination). He's playing at a time in the NBA where he can be a real force. And I'm sure he heard Cowlinherd's BS comments today.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Bynum is already in double figures and has only missed 1 shot. (A 10 foot jumper)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I don't like Craig Sager.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Its quite apparent that Phil Jackson has got to put foot in 2 players butt right now and thats Bynum and Vlad Rad. 

1st Bynum he's doing a wondeful job catching the ball and finishing in traffic. BUT he's not guarding anyone. He's playing like he's 6'6 on defense and he won't go after the boards. PJ needs to light into him alittle but offensively how good has he been. 

Vlad Rad isn't even running the triangle offense he's just jacking up bad shots not in the offense. PJ needs to get him focused. 

Sasha is just a sub sg,Odom is fine as is Evans. 

Walton is playing well so far.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Smush misses a contested 3 from the corner and Melo scores at the other end.
Bynum draws a foul.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice feed from Smush to Bynum who will goto the line for two. Drew still needs to get in the habit of keeping the ball up after catching it so they can't strip him. And keep hitting those free throws big man.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bynum is ****ing tearing it up right now. Holy ****.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

hell yeah, blocked shot and then he runs down the court to score a bucket. 14 points in the 1st now!

we're not playing defense though.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum doing work.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Bynum rejects Martin's shot, grabs the rebound and scores at the other end. (He then proceeds to trip as he is getting back on defense)

Lamar hits a 3.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Bynum has a pretty nice touch. Still slow as **** on defense though, althought that was a nice block.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I just like the overall competitveness of our team this season. They're not playing confused without Kobe. Kobe's minutes might go down 4-5 minutes a game this season because of our depth.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Smush is looking like a floor general. Collins says what I have been saying all along. He was asked to play a lot of minutes that he quite simply wasn't used to last season, hence the breakdown he had towards to the end and the playoffs. Smush will have a good year.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

End of 1st quarter and I'm way happy with what I'm seeing from Bynum.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Its also evident we need pg help, Farmar has got to become a factor. Smush I think is gonna have a fine season. I don't know why he isn't starting but I don't wanna start playing with his head at this point. I expect him to be good this season. Sasha is a good shooter but he has no ability at all to penetrate or stay in front of his man consistently.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

eh, i dont know.. we haven't played good defense this whole preseason, sort of a concern.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Smush is looking like a floor general. Collins says what I have been saying all along. He was asked to play a lot of minutes that he quite simply wasn't used to last season, hence the breakdown he had towards to the end and the playoffs. Smush will have a good year.


I expect him to have a good season as well. I think they should extend his contract and give the kid some confidence. a 2 year deal with a team option in the 2nd year would do it. Sasha I'd wait on. 

Smush needs to feel like he's not always playing for a contract. I think he's worth a small investment. I think it would do wonders for his mindset.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

We should have picked up Joe Smith instead of Williams.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> I expect him to have a good season as well. I think they should extend his contract and give the kid some confidence. a 2 year deal with a team option in the 2nd year would do it. Sasha I'd wait on.
> 
> Smush needs to feel like he's not always playing for a contract. I think he's worth a small investment. I think it would do wonders for his mindset.


 I'm not so sure. Smush seems to get lazy at times, like he's content. Let's keep him in sense of urgency mode. But you do make a good point. Having to constantly worry about that can play tricks on your head.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We are we trying to put fullcourt pressure on Boykins? That's suicide. Come on Rambis.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'm not so sure. Smush seems to get lazy at times, like he's content. Let's keep him in sense of urgency mode. But you do make a good point. Having to constantly worry about that can play tricks on your head.


I think he's so hard on himself which is a real problem for him because he has the fear that his mistakes are gonna have him chasing bball dollars somewhere else. 

I was waay down on him but I've started seeing the light with him after thinking about him not even being in the league and becoming our starter and playing pretty well during the most part of the season.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> I think he's so hard on himself which is a real problem for him because he has the fear that his mistakes are gonna have him chasing bball dollars somewhere else.
> 
> I was waay down on him but I've started seeing the light with him after thinking about him not even being in the league and becoming our starter and playing pretty well during the most part of the season.


 Exactly. People forget this fact.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cook more worried about his nuts than boxing out Evans. Can't blame him.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Boykins has been killing Farmar since they both checked in.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Farmar is starting to get a lesson early in his career. The faster guys he needs to stay solid on keep his hands in.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm not trying to make excuses for him, but how do you expect Farmar to keep up with Boykins pressuring him fullcourt? It's just not going to happen.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Walton doing too much ball handiling. Farmar needed to be more on the ball. He was playing in the corners not initiating anything .


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Boykins hits another 3.

Luke has been getting some tough breaks at the rim.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

where's the defense. it might look good that we're scoring in bunchese, but we're tied with the nuggets.. not looking so great.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Luke only making jumpshots after the whistle is blown.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Cook is playing pretty well this season so far.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cook with the back cut, then the lob. I miss seeing this from the Shaq days. We have the athleticism to do it. I believe one writer said that Phil appears to be forcing new parts of the triangle down the players' throats.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum has got to start rebounding he doesn't even block guys out at times.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i noticed luke's outside shot still isn't even decent yet... overall he's still improved, and i still like him a lot though.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Oh my goodness Bynum is killing Nene


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What a beautiful move by Bynum. Fake jab step, then up and under move, dunk in Nene's face.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bynum looks great offensively....is this a fluke game or has he been playing like this all preseason?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn Bynum is starting to look like kareem on offense. I may be changing my whole thought process on this kid. he may indeed become a star. He wants the ball all the time. wow quite impressive.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Bynum looks great offensively....is this a fluke game or has he been playing like this all preseason?


Been like this the last 2-3 games.


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

Its been off and on some games for Bynum. Hes been playing very well in most games but then he has his games where he doesnt do much.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Bynum looks great offensively....is this a fluke game or has he been playing like this all preseason?


 Bynum has showed us this potential since last season. The guy keeps learning more moves, and steadily is learning more about the game as a whole. As you have probably noticed, he tends to forget about fundamentals after getting tired. As jazzy mentioned, there was a stretch where he didn't even appear to be trying to box out. This should change with age though. Working with Kareem has paid ridiculous dividends.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

wow havent seent hat move since shaq was in LA.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Odom drives to his RIGHT and finishes.

*gasp*


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cook you sissy. Go up strong and finish. Absorb contact.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Bynum scores again and the Lakers are down 4 at the half.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We're not rebounding that well and we've been fouling too much all preseason long. Reaching too much not enough bodies moving.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Socks still beastin... 63-59 Denver at halftime..

This complete lack of defensive effort won't be tolerated when we get our real coach on the bench.

Bynum with 18 points! :woot:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hahaha.. I'm having fun watchin my Cards.. CMON GUYS!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Interesting tidbit about Amare. Let's hope that it ruins the Suns chemistry, but that Amare makes a full recovery.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

That segment about the Suns they showed on TNT made them sound like total *** holes.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Laker Freak said:


> That segment about the Suns they showed on TNT made them sound like total *** holes.


why? it was an honest opinion, and it wasn't that harsh... i like doug collins as a commentator.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This whole Amare thing to me is just wrong but forget them.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Another ****ing lob.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Vlad hasn't taken a good shot all preseason.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Radmanovic is being bent over and stuck. He looks like absolutely ****. Bynum continues to dominate.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We are playing so soft on defense. No way PJ is gonna like or allow this crap.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

What is this Amare thing you guys are talking about?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

At least Bynum isn't clueless once being double teamed. He's ahead of Eddy Curry as far as that goes.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Its to the point that I'm not worried about Bynum. Vlad is irking me. He's not even attempting to run the triangle. And no one is playing any defense. 

And would someone please get the ball outta Evans hand near the halfcourt line. He's getting picked too often.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Evans is not a guard in the triangle. I would much rather see him pasing the baseline. Just not a good enough ballhandler.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bynum is getting really pissed at Sasha for not giving him the entry pass.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah its like Sasha is saying let me get some shine Bynum, he's ignored him 3 times already on the block.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lamar just looks awesome when he goes coast-to-coast. Evans is having a lot of trouble finishing. Trying to be too fancy for a power, athletic swingman.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Why the hell would you ever double off of Carmelo for a tramp. Come on guys, be smart.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Hahaha, did anyone hear what Bynum said?

Gimme the ****ing ball!

haha


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I love it Give it to him Bynum show Sasha you're a bigman, gotta get the respect and create an identity on the team for yourself I love it.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bynum finally snaps on Sasha.. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Yeah its like Sasha is saying let me get some shine Bynum, he's ignored him 3 times already on the block.


He did it again and Bynum and threw a towel at the bench. :laugh: It looks like Sasha has taken back his role of team *****.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I rewinded TiVO.. You clearly hear Bynum say "GIMME THE ****ING BALL!"


HAHAHAHA


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Carmelo is going to have a huge year. He clearly deserves to be in the same breath as Wade and James. Especially with that killer and still evolving midrange game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I rewinded TiVO.. You clearly hear Bynum say "GIMME THE ****ING BALL!"
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA


 Atta boy!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sasha can't make open shots now. I think Drew hurt his feelings.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Saint Baller said:


> Hahaha, did anyone hear what Bynum said?
> 
> Gimme the ****ing ball!
> 
> haha


Yes! good to hear


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I don't know why Rambis was having Walton guard Melo when Evans was also in the game.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Good to hear Bynum is playing well, confidence is a huge factor for our young guys. As for Farmar, confidence isn't a problem for him but his biggest mistake is picking up the offensive player too early down the court....he gets blown by a few times when he does this. Gotta just sit back and be patient till they cross halfcourt.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

For the record Devin Green has not played tonight.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

DaBruins said:


> Good to hear Bynum is playing well, confidence is a huge factor for our young guys. As for Farmar, confidence isn't a problem for him but his biggest mistake is picking up the offensive player too early down the court....he gets blown by a few times when he does this. Gotta just sit back and be patient till they cross halfcourt.


 I would put that on coaching man. During the regular season, we won't be seeing our PG pick up the likes of Earl Boykins before the halfcourt line. I think we're just trying to work on pressure defense like last season. Too bad we're getting butchered.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Carmelo is going to have a huge year. He clearly deserves to be in the same breath as Wade and James. Especially with that killer and still evolving midrange game.


that's what i thought last year, but i was proven wrong. 

BUT, his shot selection did improve last year from 04-05.. so he might just be that much better this year.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

damn lakers still have smush? uke:

i hope for yall's sake farmar gets PT in the regular season...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

afobisme said:


> that's what i thought last year, but i was proven wrong.
> 
> BUT, his shot selection did improve last year from 04-05.. so he might just be that much better this year.


he had a great year last year  especially in the second half of the season where he was near dominant...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

melo's a star , he still isn't gonna be mentioned with Wade and Bron because all he does is score and gamble for steals.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> melo's a star , he still isn't gonna be mentioned with Wade and Bron because all he does is score and gamble for steals.


:laugh:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Radmanovic continues to look like ****.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

My god Vlad has been terrible. 

Walton is doing too much ball handiling he needs to give Farmar the ball. Sasha is clearly feeling threatened he isn't passing at all.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Vlad fouls out. What an awful performance. He wasn't even hustling tonight.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Why is he putting odom back in he might get hurt run in cook someone please tackle Rambis before odom gets hurt. No need for him now.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Vlad fouls out and it looks like they taught him how to curse in English. :laugh:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We have a lot of potty mouths on this team.

And these Wade commercials suck.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Not enough passing tonight. Waay too much selfishness, Sasha gunning, Walton overdribbling, Evans overdribbling, Vlad chucking . 

On a side note Wade's commercials are stupid. He's taking this humble superstar act waay too far. Just keep it real. Kobe tried fitting in that box but eventually got found out he's good he knows he's good forget humble.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Go Jordan!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What's the name of the play-by-play again? He gets excited at the most random times.

Turiaf gets T'd up.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Ronny has gradually started falling apart this preseason. For whatever reason his energy has just dipped. His confidence just seems lowered. 

Give Farmar the ball and bring in Cook no need for odom in the game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> What's the name of the play-by-play again? He gets excited at the most random times.
> 
> Turiaf gets T'd up.


Kevin Harlan, he gets far too many calls wrong.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

If Andrew wants to be a starter in this league, that 2nd chance display by Joe Smith can't happen. This is his biggest weakness.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It just baffles me that there are players on the professional level with such horrible jumpshots.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum just isn't active enough on defense period.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Wow Just Wow. Green with a gigantic wide open air ball. Dudes gotta go. I don't care how much hustle or energy he brings if he can't even cling the rim that wide open. We should have kept wafer, atleast the dude can shoot.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Devin Green plays so uptight. he needs to relax on the floor. he threw the ball across the basket from about 15 ft. Its really sad that the NBA is running a plumbers union league now where its learn on the job. Don't have a jumper its okay if you're athletic we'll wait 4 years for you to find a jumper, a left hand , ability to box out.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I still keep thinking when I see Evans what the hell was he thinking grabbing Kaman's package.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum is a good passer. He has be geting quite a few assists the last couple games thats 5 tonight. 

Sasha is the guy I'm gonna be getting on all season long his game really irritates me. I really wish he'd condense his game to just shooting and staying in front of his man.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Who is the guy thats interviewing bynum after the game? Dude is funky, I can't stop laughing at him.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum realizes that his d was weak and he wasn't getting enough rebounds. Glad to hear him say that. He's gonna do alright for himself.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bynum admits that he played not so well offensively. Acknowledges that during the season his main concern will be defense and rebounding. Not so fast kid. Against the Suns, you're lowpost scoring will be invaluable. Also, is cardiovascularly a word? :laugh:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

box score?
anyone have a line on Bynum? Farmar? Odom?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> I still keep thinking when I see Evans what the hell was he thinking grabbing Kaman's package.


lol me too!

i sure hope farmar starts for the lakers soon. i loved him at ucla. i think hes 100% better than smush. bynum looks soft under there, i dont know. i have seen very little, so maybe i caught at bad times...

good luck laker fans


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Nice game by Bynum! That's always good to see. 

Radman needs to sack up, he's been worthless this entire preaseason. I honestly hope it's just the hand.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Bynum admits that he played not so well offensively. Acknowledges that during the season his main concern will be defense and rebounding. Not so fast kid. Against the Suns, you're lowpost scoring will be invaluable. Also, is cardiovascularly a word? :laugh:


i think more important than his low post scoring is his ability to prevent nash from driving into the hole.... i don't even care for his offense right now, i just want him to be able to block shots and rotate quickly.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah man not only Nash, BUT EVERYONE ELSE ON THE SUNS TEAM, they get so many layups its annoying :curse: :curse: :curse: 
and nash usually is the one who gets them those layups...always with the same pick n roll too
if they try to double nash on it he just passes it for a teammates layup , if they dont double him he just goes by his man and lays it up

:curse: :curse: :curse: 

im hoping andrew can take care of all those easy hoops :cheers:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

if tonight's game and last night's are any indicators, andrew won't be able to. 

we beat the suns last time because they didn't even ply nash in the 2nd half (well, i think he got like 7 minutes in the whole 2nd half)


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

* Vlad looks like a pile of asstacularlism right now. I hope he's better than this cuz at the moment he's a liability. 

* Its nice that Cook can shoot threes. Really. Now how about some defense? 

* Yes, I'm on the Bynum Bandwagon. He's take most of these scrub centers I think without too much problem. But I need to see what he does when the double comes, or against the better big men out there. 

* Sasha annoys me.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah sasha kinda annoyed me today. took too many shots. i hope he's only a spot up shooter + defender in the regular season.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Farmar's stats looked great, suprised after seeing some negative comments about him. But i guess it was mainly Boykins ripping him up.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Bynum shot 71 percent in the pre-season!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Bynum looked phenominal. He is getting confidence, and that is a deadly thing for a 7 ft player. I hope he builds on it and continues to improve on defense.

Rad looked terrible again, he looks like a worse version of Cook.

126 pts scored against means no one was playing defense. Its sad.

Regular season here we come!

I almost forgot, WILL SOMEONE ****ING GUARD CARMELO ANTHONY!!


----------

